# 11" GE Motor Hunt !



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

There are a couple of really good forklift salvage yards here in Atlanta that have a bunch of good GE 11 motors. For good prices too! Thats where I bought mine..


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Just sold a nice 11" to a friend of mine, The new Hyster 2.5 tons has a nice 11" motor and they have the thicket shaft of any forklift motor.


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Georgia Tech said:


> There are a couple of really good forklift salvage yards here in Atlanta that have a bunch of good GE 11 motors. For good prices too! Thats where I bought mine..


 I'll lookup them up online and see if they can help.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## soon2bEV (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey,
I've got a 12" GE motor, is that too big for you? I just pulled it out of a Pettibone, had only 600+ hrs on it.








It spins, haven't tested it yet with voltage.
let me know, I'm in Yolo/Sac area of cali.
-Daniel


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Georgia Tech said:


> There are a couple of really good forklift salvage yards here in Atlanta that have a bunch of good GE 11 motors. For good prices too! Thats where I bought mine..


 I contacted Alanta Lift Truck salvage today. They will be sending me some pictures tomarrow for some possible motors.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## soon2bEV (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Jeff,
Sent you some pics to your personal message box, I have some in the "questions on GE motors" thread I started inthe motor section of the forums.


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Georgia Tech,
Thank you for your direction on the motors. I ended up contacting http://www.atlantaliftruck.com/inventory.php They new exactly what I wanted, so I bought two
The spare one will be incase I put to much current and voltage to one and melt it. Or I will use it in my 928 Porsche EV.

Thanks Again, Jeff









Georgia Tech said:


> There are a couple of really good forklift salvage yards here in Atlanta that have a bunch of good GE 11 motors. For good prices too! Thats where I bought mine..


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

jeff mccabe said:


> Hey Georgia Tech,
> Thank you for your direction on the motors. I ended up contacting http://www.atlantaliftruck.com/inventory.php They new exactly what I wanted, so I bought two
> The spare one will be incase I put to much current and voltage to one and melt it. Or I will use it in my 928 Porsche EV.
> 
> Thanks Again, Jeff


Hey Jeff,
Did they have anymore? How much did they charge you?
I could use a spare, (Or dual 11" GE's), for the Orion.
Thanks


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, they have many more! I looked at their inventory and they have dozens of forlifts that use the 11 ge.
tell them Jeff sent you.



wakinyantanka said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Did they have anymore? How much did they charge you?
> I could use a speirare, (Or dual 11" GE's), for the Orion.
> Thanks


----------

